# Scored Fiskars Super Splitter for $31.88 w Free Shipping



## Spinny (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/697740-fiskars-super-splitting-axe.html#.UpzY6yerH6U

There was only one in stock when I bought mine and looks like they have since went out of stock. Never saw a price that low. I was buying a log cradle for my splitter and needed another six bucks to get the free shipping and happened upon the axe deal. I've already got 2 but couldn't resist. I think I'm going to give it to a guy a mile down the road who is letting me take a bunch of ash trees out of his woods. He has been using a monster maul for 20 years and doesn't believe me when I say how awesome the fiskars is. He is going to be in for a pleasant surprise....


----------



## Hills Hoard (Dec 2, 2013)

nice one!


----------



## Spinny (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks. Can't hardly believe I got it at that price. Wasn't that much money saved but percentage wise it was a steal deal.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 2, 2013)

Paid about $10 more than that on Amazon, but there will be one under the tree for me this year as well!
Interested to see if it splits better than my old school 28" Super Splitter.  I know the length will pay for itself in safety & ergonomics for my 6' frame.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you guys split and break down logs with these? It seems I would use it to break down smaller, drier stuff. I guess my questions would be: what is the real purpose of a maul in relation to the moisture content in and species of the wood? Is the thrill in wrestling the maul out of the log after the first whack or two, like picking up a log for the first couple of  whacks with a hammer and wedge?


----------



## Gunny (Dec 2, 2013)

Great deal Spinny!  I just don't have the patience to wait for the price to drop.  Bought mine a while back and paid $45 (Amazon).  I guess that's better than $54.  Have fun with it.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 3, 2013)

Just grabbed their last one online. $38.74 with shipping to my address (Cedar Falls IA is about 2 hrs to my northeast.)

Still that's better than the $43.03 that Amazon has been wanting the past 2 days & $49.95 my local Walmarts are asking...Should see it in about a week...I'm in no rush....Never seen it less than $39.95 anywhere,last year between Thanksgiving & Christmas it stayed that price the whole time.Bailey's had it a while back for that,but shipping was another $12-13 in addition.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 3, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Just grabbed their last one online. $38.74 with shipping to my address (Cedar Falls IA is about 2 hrs to my northeast.)
> 
> Still that's better than the $43.03 that Amazon has been wanting the past 2 days & $49.95 my local Walmarts are asking...Should see it in about a week...I'm in no rush....Never seen it less than $39.95 anywhere,last year between Thanksgiving & Christmas it stayed that price the whole time.Bailey's had it a while back for that,but shipping was another $12-13 in addition.



I work for a nation wide franchise that uses fiskars as a vendor. I have access to what price we can get fiskars stuff at cost. I can tell you they have to be loosing money selling them for under $32 but that is common on black friday and cyber monday. Retailers just want you in the door/on their site. $40 is still a good deal on that axe and $45 is ok. Big places like amazon/walmart have purchasing power so I don't know what they can get them for but they don't make much on markup.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 3, 2013)

Smoke Stack said:


> Do you guys split and break down logs with these? It seems I would use it to break down smaller, drier stuff. I guess my questions would be: what is the real purpose of a maul in relation to the moisture content in and species of the wood? Is the thrill in wrestling the maul out of the log after the first whack or two, like picking up a log for the first couple of  whacks with a hammer and wedge?



You must not read this site much if you don't know much about the fiskars super splitter. To answer your question, yes, we split logs with these. I don't use a hammer and wedge personally. I'm 25 and have only been burning wood for 2 years so the fiskars is all I know. I used a heavy mull at first but quickly found the fiskars and will never go back. If you have experience with a regular mull, try out a fiskars and you will understand. I use a husky 22 ton log splitter for the tough stuff.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 3, 2013)

Been working in the woods & burning for 33 years,since I was 17.Have used pretty much all the manual splitting tools in that time,Some are great,some a bit less but all have a place in my arsenal.I've found there's really no "one size fits all" when it comes to splitting tools.I started out with a 15lb Sotz monster maul (the original patent,it was reinforced some years back,now is 20 lbs ).That only gets used 5-6 times a year now at most.Not as easy to use now that I'm older,but its NEVER gotten stuck in anything - I cant say that about my X25,other axes/standard wedges.Only the high dollar European twisted wedges have resisted getting stuck,not cheap but worth every penny IMO.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't believe the shipping speed on this stuff. Ordered mid-day yesterday and it will be at my doorstep today.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't read much on this site about the Fiskars maul. In fact, I don't know much about splitting wood with a maul at all. I remember using one when I was a kid and it would get stuck in the log from time to time, and be a real hassle to wrestle it out.

I watched a few vids last night with guys using the Fiskars maul. They were all splitting logs that were really dry, though. I just can't imagine splitting freshly cut wood with one. I would like to give it a try.

In one of the vids, I saw a guy putting the log inside a couple of tires stacked together. He broke it down and never had to pick up a piece. They all stayed standing inside the tires. I thought that was a cool idea! 

Maybe I'll pick one up this weekend and give it a try. If I do, I'll hit you guys up for some tricks.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 4, 2013)

Smoke Stack said:


> I haven't read much on this site about the Fiskars maul. In fact, I don't know much about splitting wood with a maul at all. I remember using one when I was a kid and it would get stuck in the log from time to time, and be a real hassle to wrestle it out.
> 
> I watched a few vids last night with guys using the Fiskars maul. They were all splitting logs that were really dry, though. I just can't imagine splitting freshly cut wood with one. I would like to give it a try.
> 
> ...



I split wet wood with it. The best if frozen wet wood. The fiskars will "pop" it open like an ice cube. You would probably need your wood to be mostly the same size for the tire trick to be effective. I have seen that video and he does make it look like nothin.


----------



## Free BTUs (Dec 4, 2013)

Psyched!  I checked out that website yesterday and they were out of the axes.  For the heck of it I just checked it out again and they had 1 in stock and I just scored it for $31.88.  I had to pay $4.95 shipping but that is still the best deal I have seen on the X27.  I even got the Fiskars axe sharpener cheaper than Amazon. Thanks for the link Spinny.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 4, 2013)

Free BTUs said:


> Psyched!  I checked out that website yesterday and they were out of the axes.  For the heck of it I just checked it out again and they had 1 in stock and I just scored it for $31.88.  I had to pay $4.95 shipping but that is still the best deal I have seen on the X27.  I even got the Fiskars axe sharpener cheaper than Amazon. Thanks for the link Spinny.



No problem. They ship fast too. It ships from IL. I'm in Indiana and got it in 24 hrs.


----------



## Sully (Dec 4, 2013)

Just ordered that off amazon after reading and watching all the great things about it. 41 bucks free shipping. Usually amazon orders arrive next day to. Looking forward to slitting some wood tomorrow night.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 4, 2013)

Sully said:


> Just ordered that off amazon after reading and watching all the great things about it. 41 bucks free shipping. Usually amazon orders arrive next day to. Looking forward to slitting some wood tomorrow night.



Don't forget about the lifetime guarantee. I over struck and busted the head off of one of mine. Simply take a picture of the broken axe and send it to fiskars. You will have a new one on the way.


----------



## Augie (Dec 4, 2013)

I have the 36" 4.5lb one form Tractor Supply, 31.79 with tax, works great. Truper is the brand I think

they also have a 6.5 or a 8lb splitting axe for bigger jobs that I am thinking about picking up.


----------



## Free BTUs (Dec 5, 2013)

In case anyone else is looking for an X27, that website has "1 in stock" again.  Looks like they are selling one X27 at $31.88 every morning.  So if you want one and they are out of stock then just get on there first thing in the morning and grab one. 

Here is the link again so you don't have to scroll up to the first post of this thread:

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/697740-fiskars-super-splitting-axe.html#.UpzY6yerH6U


----------



## Dieselhead (Dec 5, 2013)

Not anymore they dont  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2013)

Well that was quick.  41 on amazon. Free shipping , ordered yesterday around 2 wife just pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I'm chopping tonight. Lol


----------



## bigbarf48 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hmmm you think walmart would price match?


----------



## cwitham (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up and the link, I just ordered one for the $31.88 and $4.95 shipping.

This is what I asked for for Christmas from the wifey, saving $20 on it compared to local, I'll hand it to her wrapped and act surprised when I open it.


----------



## Jack Fate (Dec 6, 2013)

Gee, anytime I look its' $48+

so just stop it  ;  )


----------



## CenterTree (Dec 6, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> Hmmm you think walmart would price match?


Sears might price match it.    They did mine!


----------



## CenterTree (Dec 6, 2013)

Spinny said:


> I can't believe the shipping speed on this stuff. Ordered mid-day yesterday and it will be at my doorstep today.




*Dron**es!*


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 10, 2013)

cwitham said:


> Thanks for the heads up and the link, I just ordered one for the $31.88 and $4.95 shipping.



I scored the daily one today. First axe or maul I have bought in 25 years.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't had any luck with the "daily catch." I did fill the product request form, though. Maybe I'll get lucky that way.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 10, 2013)

Buy w/ confidence, great product great customer service. I put this chip in mine. Sent a picture to Fiskars and received a brand new ax. I keep the old one in the truck and just used it to quarter 4 28-30" maple rounds roadside so I could lift them. No problem. No one tool does everything but these sure do a lot. I have a number of Fiskars products.


----------



## cwitham (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine arrived today.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2013)

I actually went to the site to look at something else. It was late in the morning. Decided to take a look and the "daily dose" was sitting there tempting me.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I actually went to the site to look at something else. It was late in the morning. Decided to take a look and the "daily dose" was sitting there tempting me.



Same site in my OP? I couldn't find any kind of daily deal???


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2013)

I named it that since they are only putting up one axe a day.


----------



## jaychino415 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice deal. Sears and Amazon have been around the $41 range.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 12, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I named it that since they are only putting up one axe a day.



Really? They are keeping them at that price and just making one available per day?


----------



## BradleyS (Dec 12, 2013)

Is the Friskars X27 the same thing as the super splitter that the thread mentions?


----------



## Jeffair10 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmm, I need to get one of these. I enjoy splitting wood, and this thing may help me enjoy it even more. Thanx for the heads up.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, the X27 is the super splitter but I see they have a new line they may be replacing the old one with. Maybe that is the reason for the low price.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/795375-fiskars-ergonomic-splitting-axe.html#.UqnieCerH6U


----------



## Jeffair10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Spinny said:


> Yes, the X27 is the super splitter but I see they have a new line they may be replacing the old one with. Maybe that is the reason for the low price.
> 
> http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/795375-fiskars-ergonomic-splitting-axe.html#.UqnieCerH6U



I just pulled the trigger on the black one. Slightly under $55 w/ shipping. I have a fair amount of Elm to split so hopefully it works better than the old 8 pound maul I have used for years.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 14, 2013)

Jeffair10 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the black one. Slightly under $55 w/ shipping. I have a fair amount of Elm to split so hopefully it works better than the old 8 pound maul I have used for years.



Good luck with the elm. That stuff is supposed to be awful to split.


----------



## Jeffair10 (Dec 14, 2013)

Spinny said:


> Good luck with the elm. That stuff is supposed to be awful to split.



Oh yes, I have already split about 2 cords of it with my old 8# maul, sledge and wedges. Red elm is hard and stringy but not as bad to split as Locust. When it comes to Locust, I rent a gas powered splitter to do the job.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 19, 2013)

My X27 arrived on 12/09. Already split 1 p/u load of dead Shagbark Hickory I  dropped that weekend before & almost 1 1/2 cord of green 30%Red & 70%White Oak (from 25" to 34" diameter) that my tree service contact dumped in my backyard last Thursday 12/12.On the biggest ones I still had to quarter them with sledge/wedges or the saw first however.Am very impressed with it so far,much better than the X25 which I'd been using since May 2011.The X27 will get grabbed first from now on,the X25 will stay in the shed.

Still have 5 rounds left to process,will finish up in the next few days hopefully.


----------



## lml999 (Dec 23, 2013)

Spinny said:


> Yes, the X27 is the super splitter but I see they have a new line they may be replacing the old one with. Maybe that is the reason for the low price.
> 
> http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/795375-fiskars-ergonomic-splitting-axe.html#.UqnieCerH6U



Looks like a cosmetic change...I've got another 2 days to return my X27 and upgrade... hmm. Think I'll keep it.


----------



## Jeffair10 (Dec 23, 2013)

I ordered the black one back on the 14th, originally the tracking said the 20th was the delivery date. Then when it didn't show up on the 20th, I checked tracking again it had changed to the 24th. I live in Ohio and could have drove to Chicago and back in 2 days. Now it looks like I'll be splitting wood on Christmas Eve..  if it even shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeffair10 said:


> I ordered the black one back on the 14th, originally the tracking said the 20th was the delivery date. Then when it didn't show up on the 20th, I checked tracking again it had changed to the 24th. I live in Ohio and could have drove to Chicago and back in 2 days. Now it looks like I'll be splitting wood on Christmas Eve..  if it even shows up tomorrow.



Is there any difference on the new X27's with the black handle?


----------



## Jeffair10 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have no idea, this will be the first Fiskars product I have purchased. I have plenty of wood to split, so if it comes tomorrow, I'll chime in on how it performed.


----------



## greythorn3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Spinny said:


> Is there any difference on the new X27's with the black handle?




wow that new ones supersexy!! im holding out for it!


----------



## Jeffair10 (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, well, it finally showed up this morning. 



And Old man winter dropped an inch or 2 of snow last night, and it is a balmy 20 degrees outside.. At least the sun is shining. I'm thinking after lunch I will don the bibs and attack the wood with the Fiskars in hand.


----------



## Jeffair10 (Dec 24, 2013)

Worked like a charm!




Finished up the elm and had some other wood to split, a lighter colored and somewhat stringy, not sure if it was maple or not. Chewed up about 3/4 of a cord in about an hour. Only once did I need to swing it over my shoulder; pretty darn sweet.


----------

